# Iron Guard



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw this one come up on BL's "summer reading" and I was wondering if anyone has picked it up, or knows much about it. It isn't a short story, correct? I always scan their website when I'm bored and looking for new books but I didn't know anything about this one. I don't want to pay 7.99 if it isn't a full length story.

On a side note has anyone read the short story Survivor? That looked kind of interesting too.

Thanks!


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Freakytah said:


> I saw this one come up on BL's "summer reading" and I was wondering if anyone has picked it up, or knows much about it. It isn't a short story, correct? I always scan their website when I'm bored and looking for new books but I didn't know anything about this one. I don't want to pay 7.99 if it isn't a full length story.
> 
> On a side note has anyone read the short story Survivor? That looked kind of interesting too.
> 
> Thanks!


Survivor was in a previous Hammer & Bolter issue. Don't know if it's good, but usually Steve Parker is on the money.


----------

